# Up



## Erif (Jun 9, 2009)

Holy crap.

I was totally blown away. I thought Pixar would finally let me down, and produce some generic Disney-influenced crap, because the commercials just didn't look too appealing to me, but I was wrong. It was sweet, and it was fuggin' hilarious. I haven't had this many animated movie laughs for a _really_ long time. Probably the funnies Pixar movie since Monster's Inc., and Dreamwork's Shrek, both of which were very funny. This was hysterical., though. Like laugh out loud funny. I'm glad to see Pixar hasn't lost it yet.

So, what do my fellow Pokemon players have to say about it?


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Jun 9, 2009)

When I first saw the idea for the movie, I thought it looked incredibly stupid.

I saw it yesterday and it was absolutely amazing. I don't think it topped WALL-E, but it came pretty darn close. The first ten minutes had me bursting with laughter, and then had me on the verge of tears, and then the rest of the movie was a hilariously corny movie that I loved.

"I've got a joke! A squirrel went up to a tree and said "I forgot to put acorns in you over the winter, and now I am dead."

I laughed. hard.


----------



## Erif (Jun 9, 2009)

Orly? I thought this topped WALLE by, like, a lot. WALLE was a cute movie, but not better than this. I think my top three are Monster's Inc., Ratoutuille (or however you spell that), and this, Up. The Incredibles, Finding Nemo, and Bug's Life were all great too though?

I also LOVED the short this time 'round. It was awesome. =3

lol, the dogs were genius. Just everything about them was hilarious. They had voices, but when someone mentioned squirrels or balls, or bones, you could see they were still dogs. I love it.


----------



## see ya (Jun 9, 2009)

This. Movie. Was. AMAZING. Definitely surpassed my expectations. The opening montage was one of the greatest things in film I've ever seen, and I have to admit, my jaw dropped a few times at just how deeply they went into it in only about fifteen minutes and how in such a short time, you had total sympathy for the protagonist. 



Spoiler



How many Pixar movies do you remember implying that someone had a _miscarriage?_


. 

This movie was also fegging hilarious. I absolutely loved the dogs, especially Dug. Like Erif said, though they could talk they were all still definitely dogs, which was amazing. And Kevin, who in any other movie would have been annoying, but was hilarious here. 

It doesn't quite pass up WALL-E in my mind, which I feel was better-crafted overall and I didn't find Up to be as striking, but it's a close second.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Jun 9, 2009)

Wanna see this film but it's NOT OUT YET HERE ungh
It comes out in like October or something at best what the hell.


----------



## Dannichu (Jun 9, 2009)

Vladimir Putin's LJ said:


> Wanna see this film but it's NOT OUT YET HERE ungh
> It comes out in like October or something at best what the hell.


I knooow. I don't get why some films come out in Europe at the same time as the States, but others take, like, half a year. And then they wonder why people download movies illegally >(


----------



## Butterfree (Jun 10, 2009)

I was all lucky and was in the US so I could see it there. :D

I also thought it sounded kind of stupid; granted, all I knew about it was that it involved an old guy flying in a house by tying a bunch of balloons to it, which didn't sound like it could make for much of a movie. Then again, I was also scratching my head over what kind of a movie they were going to make about the last garbage robot on Earth.

I think it sets a record in turning me into a hysterical blob of sentimentalism; I was already in tears by the time the montage near the beginning got somewhat sad and then I could not stop crying every time Ellie was brought up for the entire rest of the movie, damn it. What is it with me and crying at Pixar movies? Seriously, though; it was just really _beautifully_ done. 



Spoiler



No words, just an adorable happy relationship being adorable and happy and then the heartwrenching realization that, wait, she's going to _die_ now before they get to go to Paradise Falls and there's nothing I can do to stop it! ;_;



It was quite hilarious too (see everything involving the dogs, which were wonderfully doggy throughout). "It's funny, because it has a dead squirrel!"

I liked that it was not quite as anvilicious as WALL-E, although I still think WALL-E beats it (if not by much) in terms of sheer adorableness.

Anybody else notice how it had blood? :o I don't _think_ I've seen blood in Pixar films before, at least.


----------



## ultraviolet (Jun 10, 2009)

> I don't think I've seen blood in Pixar films before, at least.


There's a little in Nemo when Dory gets smacked in the nose with the snorkel mask, but apart from that I can't think of anything either. 
/nerd

This sounds really good but it's not out in Australia yet I don't think...


----------



## J.T. (Jun 11, 2009)

Haven't seen it yet; when I first saw a movie poster for it like six months ago at my local movie theatre, I thought "LAWNCHAIR LARRY ON STEROIDS". 

It just doesn't seem like a good movie plot to me.If it's that good, though, I'll definitely try to see it.


----------



## Butterfree (Jun 11, 2009)

It's far, far better than it sounds, and the flying in the house takes up about ten minutes of screen time.

It seems like with every new Pixar movie that's announced, I think "...this sounds kinda lame." And then it's awesome in direct proportion to how lame it sounded at first.


----------



## Tailsy (Jun 11, 2009)

;w; I want it to be October so I can see it~!


----------



## shadow_lugia (Jun 11, 2009)

For some reason, the boys at my school enjoy acting out the previews for this movie :3

I haven't seen it yet personally, but I want to. I like the little Boy Scout, who I think looks Chinese (or some other east Asian country, they all look so damn similar :P).


----------



## Involuntary Twitch (Jun 11, 2009)

I cried.

So much.

I don't think I've ever cried as much in a movie, like, ever. First in the beginning... actually, that might even be twice, once when she has the miscarriage and then after that when they show him in the church after she died, then again when he's looking back through the adventure book and it's filled with pictures of them together and finally in the end where he takes the place of the boy's father.

And in between it all, I was laughing my head off. You could say I'm an emotional person, but that doesn't change the fact that this was a beautiful, beautiful movie.


----------



## Shiny Grimer (Jun 11, 2009)

You know, it's weird. A lot of people seem to think that she has a miscarriage, but I thought that perhaps she was infertile. It would seem to answer the question of "Why not try again?"

The beginning was adorable. I loved little boy Carl, and Ellie was very huggable. I particularly liked the part where Carl was going on the board to get the balloon. I expected the typical thing, where he would make it across with a huge deal made out of the act, but he fell instead. Doug was adorable and he reminded me a lot of my own dog. Kevin was really cute as well. The only complaint I can say is that they didn't build up the villain's story that much this time, so the Face Heel Turn is much more sudden and it sort of made me think, "Whoa, what?" Other than that, I loved it.

I reccomend seeing it in 3D if you have the chance; there's always the possibility that Disney/Pixar will not release it in 3D in DVD, so you should take the chance to see it now. The colors are a little drabber, yes, but that's only noticable if you take off the glasses a lot. In addition, the 3D is very tastefully done; there's no stuff flying out at you for no reason and it's mainly used to add depth. IMO, more 3D films should be like this instead of showing off the fact that they're 3D.


----------



## see ya (Jun 11, 2009)

... said:


> You know, it's weird. A lot of people seem to think that she has a miscarriage, but I thought that perhaps she was infertile. It would seem to answer the question of "Why not try again?"


A lot of people interpret it as a miscarriage because they had already started making the baby's room. Really, it could be one or the other. They could also not just try again out of grief or something like that. I've seen that happen before.


----------



## Treechu (Jun 12, 2009)

All I can say is..

SQUIRREL

And that I loved this movie, Pixar's best by far.


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Jun 13, 2009)

Treechu said:


> SQUIRREL


WHERE?


----------



## Corsoth Arcole (Jun 13, 2009)

Y'know, I had my masculinity questioned when I took my girlfriend to see this movie, but I would much rather have my masculinity questioned and do something sweet for dearly beloved than vice versa... :sunglasses:

Anyway, I thought this movie was great! It just had that spark, like Finding Nemo. Emotional, if you let it be. Funny, cute, all that good stuff. It was also very much closer to an art form than most movies aimed at kids these days... ergh. Makes me mad...

Muntz: Where ARE they?!?
Russel: *slams into observation window* SQEAAAKKKKKK
Muntz: *eyetwitch*
Russel: SQEAAAAAKKKKK *flies away*

It had me laughing for a while. :sweatdrop:


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Jun 13, 2009)

> Originally Posted by *Treechu*
> _SQUIRREL_
> WHERE?


IT'S FUNNY 'CAUSE THE SQUIRREL IS DEAD!

I loved this movie _a lot_. The 3D was amazing, and it was _sad_ at the beginning.



> the 3D is very tastefully done; there's no stuff flying out at you for no reason and it's mainly used to add depth.


Thank you.


----------



## see ya (Jun 13, 2009)

Corsoth Arcole said:


> Y'know, I had my masculinity questioned when I took my girlfriend to see this movie, but I would much rather have my masculinity questioned and do something sweet for dearly beloved than vice versa... :sunglasses:


I don't think you have to worry about having your masculinity questioned just for seeing an animated movie, especially one by Pixar. The theater I saw it in was packed, and 95% of the people there were your age or older. Anyone who would question it based on that is stupid and their opinion not worth meriting.

Goddamn animation age ghetto...Animation is a MEDIA, not a GENRE.*grumblegrumble*

And yeah, that scene was amazing. XD


----------



## Corsoth Arcole (Jun 13, 2009)

Skymin said:


> I don't think you have to worry about having your masculinity questioned just for seeing an animated movie, especially one by Pixar. The theater I saw it in was packed, and 95% of the people there were your age or older. Anyone who would question it based on that is stupid and their opinion not worth meriting.
> 
> Goddamn animation age ghetto...Animation is a MEDIA, not a GENRE.*grumblegrumble*
> 
> And yeah, that scene was amazing. XD


Hmm. Everyone at the theater we went to was either 3-12 or 25-40 (as in, parents). We took a seat at the very back so all the parents wouldn't stare at us like we were gonna start making out in front of their dear, innocent children. Like we're that impolite. Gosh.

And don't worry. The guys at school were all like "LOL WHUT UR GONNA SEE A KID'S MOVIE?", but I just smiled and thought to myself "Maybe the reason I can watch and enjoy these movies is the reason I've found love and you haven't..." Pwnt. :sunglasses:


----------



## see ya (Jun 13, 2009)

The funny thing is is that Pixar movies tend to treat their audiences more like adults than pretty much anything else in the theater. :P


----------



## Corsoth Arcole (Jun 13, 2009)

Skymin said:


> The funny thing is is that Pixar movies tend to treat their audiences more like adults than pretty much anything else in the theater. :P


Dreamworks has done that with a few movies too. Ever seen Antz? Yeah. I sorta like that approach better, it makes the movie so much more... natural. Makes it POSSIBLE to be emotional, or scary, or whatever. The artistry of it is to balance the charm to keep kids interested.


----------



## Vriska Serket (Jun 21, 2009)

This is easily the best movie I've ever seen, topping Wall-E _by far_. It just had the perfect balance of hilarity and heartwarmingness. :D My favorite scene was the sword/cane fighting one.


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Jun 26, 2009)

I'm seeing forward to it but it's not out where I live yet.


----------



## Momoharu (Jun 26, 2009)

The beginning had be a little downed, but I really liked the development they put in the old man's grieving process, and how he gradually accepted his loss.  I really liked this movie, especially that one part with the explosions.

If you've watched the movie, you know what I'm talking about.


----------



## Skylands (Jul 7, 2009)

I was pleasantly surprised that such a wonderful movie could be made about an old man's adventures. The entire theater burst out in laughter countless times. All in all, I thought it was a great movie for anyone!


----------

